

On-Demand Real-time RSS/ATOM parsing for web-developers - julien
http://superfeedr.com

======
jerf
"Parser" said the really wrong thing to me. Notification and normalization
seems to be what's going on but you still need to parse the Atom feeds.
"Parser" says to me something like <http://www.feedparser.org/> . (Kind of by
definition, a "web service" to "parse" another web service is absurd.)

I'm not saying this to be critical, just to let you know what I saw when I
tried to read your site.

~~~
julien
Thanks for the feedback... how would you name our service then? or at least :
how would you describe it now that you know what it is?

~~~
jerf
I am terrible with names. Notification and normalization are the key words I
came up with, but those are descriptive, not names.

------
waleedka
Very nice service. I would've used it for my project had it been available
when I started, but I had to build most of the features you listed in house
(we pull about 80K feeds). One feature that might be interesting to add is
returning the results in json format since that's easier to parse now that
most modern languages have that built it. And, by the way, are you aware that
Google offers similar APIs? They restrict using it to personal and non-profit,
so I couldn't use it.

~~~
julien
I know of Google's Feed API : <http://code.google.com/apis/ajaxfeeds/>

But AFAIK, this API doesn't offer to actually do the polling for you. In the
end, you would still need to spend a lot on BW to guarantee you get the
updates in a timely manner. Also, (and that goes with the previous point) they
cache the results from feeds... which is really not what we want to ensure
fast detection of updates.

------
jusob
I would be interested by this service for a web site I'm building, but:

    
    
      * dealing with XMMP seems more complicate to me than using existing RSS libraries
      * 100% uptime required on the client side
      * no Perl library
    

Right now, it seems to be more complicate to use your service than doing it
myself. Maybe because I plan on monitoring only about 2500 feeds...

~~~
julien
Hey Jusob,

We actually launched on Monday. We have a Perl library coming so that you
don't even have to _know_ that it's XMPP as a protocol.

We also have a webhooks API if you really want to stay in the HTTP realm ;)

@superfeedr me if you need help on anything!

~~~
jusob
Funny, my first name is Julien :-)

I'll be busy for a while, I'll probably take a better look after july 4th.

------
FiReaNG3L
Real time as in 15 minutes. Definition of real time is really variable these
days.

~~~
julien
Well.. 15 minutes is the limit. We actually have a lot of ways to stay below
15minutes and even below 1minut quite often!

~~~
julien
Actually, I want to point out that "realtime" doesn't mean "instantaneous"...
accordint to Wikipedia (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real-time_computing>):

 _In computer science, real-time computing is the study of hardware and
software systems that are subject to a "real-time constraint"_

We're committing at improving our detection time, but right now, we can only
_guarantee_ 15minutes.

------
seshagiric
Can you turn off that jazzy background please. I feel dizzy looking at all
those stripes.

~~~
julien
Arf... good point!

